

From Bubble to Depression? - lackbeard
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123897612802791281.html

======
ckinnan
Housing prices in America can only go up. Buy something now or get priced out
forever!

~~~
josefresco
Did you just wake up from a coma that was induced in 2003? You sound like my
mortgage broker who (in 2003) recommended I go with a 5-1 ARM because
"property values have been going up for 12 years straight and we're seeing
20-30% increases year over year, and don't worry, you'll just refi in a few
years and get a nice low 30 year fixed".

We all know how THAT went.

I do agree however that prices are lower than they were a few years back, but
that does not equate to a buyers market (yet).

~~~
smanek
I think (hope?) he was writing tongue-in-cheek.

